# International (EU) removal companies



## Franco-Belgian Brit (Apr 18, 2021)

Just thought I'd ask here if anyone has moved to France from another EU country and used a removal company they could recommend. We're moving from Belgium.

Also, is it worth using a French company or a local one here, normally.?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I moved to France from Germany - but used what I think was a local mover. (I lived in Freiburg, very close to the border so I guess it was no big deal for them to do a move to the Paris area from there.) 

FWIW, French moving companies don't seem to have a terribly favorable reputation - at least within the expat groups I used to hang with. You may want to ask for estimates from a couple of the local movers in Belgium near where you are.


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> Just thought I'd ask here if anyone has moved to France from another EU country and used a removal company they could recommend. We're moving from Belgium.
> 
> Also, is it worth using a French company or a local one here, normally.?


I have used an excellent local removalist her, but they are located in SW France so it is unlikely that they would be of interest to you. 

I would suggest that you contact removalists in your area of Belgium and see what they have to say. I suspect many would have working arrangements with a company in France that could take over the load once it arrives in France.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit (Apr 18, 2021)

BackinFrance said:


> I have used an excellent local removalist her, but they are located in SW France so it is unlikely that they would be of interest to you.
> 
> I would suggest that you contact removalists in your area of Belgium and see what they have to say. *I suspect many would have working arrangements with a company in France that could take over the load once it arrives in France.*


Excellent point.

I guess Aveyron is almost SW France


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> Excellent point.
> 
> I guess Aveyron is almost SW France


Too far probably for my remocalists.


----------

